# [SOLVED] Error, eth0: timed out

## bloedie

Hi.

I've got the following problem.

Since today I am getting the following error message

when the system boots.

Error, eth0: timed out

After this I could not connect to the network. If I use a static IP-Address

everything is fine. So I switched to Suse 10.2 and booted the system.

dhcp connect fine. No error Messages.

Does anyone know a solution.

Cu.

Bloedie

Ps.: Before I forgot to tell, I did a emerge -avuND world after this a revdep-rebuild and I 

re-emerged dhcpcd too. Nothing helps.Last edited by bloedie on Mon Oct 01, 2007 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thumper

I don't know if your problem is related to mine but since updating to dhcpcd 3.1.5 I had to make the following change to /etc/conf.d/net for it to work as before.

```
# This prevents that funky long ugly ID from showing up and futzing

# up our ip by mac address in the dlink

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"
```

George

----------

## scottt

same problem here - i spend nearly 2 hour on this. above written change in /etc/conf.d/net should work.

dont forget the space dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''" between I and ' !

here some more keywords for searchengines:

"Error, no interface specified"

"Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP"

dhcpcd

thanks!

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

This did not work for me. I downgraded to dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1

and it works like before. 

It looks like there's something wrong in the new version of dhcpcd-3.1.5

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## UberLord

Nothing is wrong with dhcpcd-3.1.5

What is wrong is your dhcp server requiring the MAC address in the optional ClientID option in the DHCP message. What it should be using is the chaddr bit, which is required for DHCP.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

So what I have to do? My dhcp Server is the router.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## jkoerner

The above solution works for me, just this

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting eth0
> 
> *  Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP
> 
> 

 

as a hint with a yellow star

So there is still something wrong

@UberLord

would be kind of you to explain it in words for dummies(like me   :Wink:  )

----------

## thumper

could you post your /etc/conf.d/net file?

And feel free to remove comments and mask private info.

George

----------

## jkoerner

```
#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"
```

The router provides a static address, the commented first line worked before the update.

----------

## thumper

Interesting......

Try this:

```

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

```

then:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

What happens?

George

----------

## thumper

Is your router a Linux box, or an appliance like Linksys or Dlink?

----------

## jkoerner

Works perfectly!

Great, THANKS   :Very Happy: 

My router is a FRITZ!Box Fon 5012

----------

## bloedie

Hi thumper.

This works perfectly. Thanks.  :Very Happy: 

Cu.

Bloedie

PS.: My router is a T-COM Speedport W 701V

----------

## UberLord

And have you configured the DHCP server to hand out address to only specific MAC addresses?

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

This is not possible with my aktive router. In my older one it was possible, but

I can't turn back to the older one. 

Is just me and my wifes PC in the network, and wireless lan is turned 

off anyway.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## thumper

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> And have you configured the DHCP server to hand out address to only specific MAC addresses?

 

I have, well not "Only", one for my test server and my workstation so they always get the same IP (much easier than static assignments in each box), my son's machine and my craptop are plain ole dhcp.   :Smile: 

Works dandy.

George

----------

